# Keeping Steel Gray horses gray?



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

There is absolutely no way to halt or slow the progression of the greying process. It all relies on genetics.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Exactly. Much as I hate to say it, there's nothing to be done. I love those dark grays and I'm not a big fan of white grays but there's just no way to change how the gray gene changes them.


----------

